# Lonely Duckling



## margeaux (Jun 7, 2017)

My neighbor gave me a duckling she found in a parking lot. It seems like it was probably only a day old but is doing great! The only thing is I feel like she must be lonely. I had the idea to 'steal' a chick from my hen who's raising chicks and give it to the ducking so she can have a buddy. The chicks are a bit older than the ducking but still very small, maybe 6 days old. They're more active but I doubt they would pose any threat to the duckling. 

I don't have extensive experience with ducks or chickens so I thought I'd better ask some knowledgeable people before doing this. Can anyone see a reason I shouldn't do it? Thanks!


----------



## babsbag (Jun 7, 2017)

I have hatched and raised chickens and ducks together with no problems. The only thing to be aware of is that the duckling needs to get its "nostrils" below water to drink to keep them clean and to keep their membranes wet so watch that you chicks can't drown. I take a pan and put gravel in it but leave a well where the ducks can drink deeply and yet the chicks can walk out if they fall in.


----------



## DwayneNLiz (Jun 26, 2017)

the other thing to know with ducks that they have different dietary needs
try to get an all-flock raiser crumble
not chick starter

the all-flock raiser has a higher protein and more niacin
they NEED niacin, you can add brewers yeast or nutritional yeast to their food/water


----------

